# The Detailing World Showdown CASH Prize Announcement



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

3.7.2012

Today we are proud to announce the FIRST EVER CASH PRIZE in the UK for a Detailing Competition! After weeks of planning, we have finally settled on the prize fund for the Detailing World Showdown. As well as the generous cash amount for the winner, there will be hundreds of pounds worth of detailing equipment and supplies to be won.

Here are the prizes on offer in the DETAILING WORLD SHOWDOWN:

Winner:

_*£500 in Pure Hard CASH*_​PLUS

A Dodo Juice Spin Doctor rotary machine polisher, inc a backing plate (worth 99.95 GBP)

A Meguiars polishing kit and pads including 
1 x Polishing pad 7" 
1 x Finishing Pad 7" 
1 x Polishing Pad 4" 
1 x Finishing Pad 4" 
1 x M10508 
1 x M20508

A Zaino Total Protection Show Car Kit

A Detailing World Lenser Torch and various DW Merchandise










We also have a runner up prize which consists off:

Runner Up:

A Dodo Juice Buff Daddy orbital polisher, inc backing plate (worth 99.95 GBP)

A Meguiars Microfibre Correction System.

A Zaino Finishing Kit with either Z-2 or Z-5

A Detailing World Lenser Swirl Spotting Torch and merchandise pack.










That's close to a thousand pounds in prizes... But remember the only way you're going to be in with a chance of winning is by entering the Showdown! Here's how: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267877


----------

